# Some of the Deformed Rescues That Have Come My Way



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't know the story behind some of them. There were three like this turned in by the same keeper:







This one was bruned by the light or CHE being too close to the shell:




This one was dog chewed:




This one is Bondo, James Bondo. He was hit by a car, taken to a vet who used bondo to close up the shell:




This baby box turtle was hatched without a lower jaw (I don't think this one was mine - probably a picture off the Forum:




Pyramided leopard:




Deformed box turtles turned in by the same keeper:





I don't remember this one being one of mine - probably a picture off the Forum:




This Russian was dog chewed. I don't know how these two pictures ended up side-by-side, but I can't figure out how to separate them. The sulcata is a picture off the web showing damage done by another sulcata:






This is Larry. His gular was chewed off by a dog, and when it healed new skin grew over the chewed off shell, and the skin that grew was leg skin with leg spurs. This was VERY interesting to me:





Lil' Kim came to me from SoCal. I've kept him and he doesn't look near this bad anymore (three years later):




This is Mildred. A lab chewed off her leg and Maggie put a furniture slide on her plastron to help her motate.





This poor water turtle came to me from a lady whose son had lost interest in the turtle. She had no idea there was anything wrong with the way it looked:


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2020)

? so many so bad. How do people see such deformities and not think something is wrong.
I understand pyramiding looking normal, that's about all you see when searching for pictures. But come on with the turtles and those bad sullies, how is that ever normal to anyone with 1/4 of a brain!
Very sad.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 16, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know the story behind some of them. There were three like this turned in by the same keeper:
> 
> View attachment 288202
> View attachment 288203
> ...



Having been around you all my life and spent a lot of time at your place seeing the abused animals in person...I am STILL shocked at people...here's knobby...had him for about 3 years and his new growth is nice...


----------



## Randy Micheals (Mar 16, 2020)

Some have clearly suffered. Bless you for doing what you can for them. The skin over shell growth is intriguing...like a natural graft almost.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2020)

Randy Micheals said:


> Some have clearly suffered. Bless you for doing what you can for them. The skin over shell growth is intriguing...like a natural graft almost.


Yes, I thought so too. I wonder what triggered the new growth to grow leg scales. Nature is truly amazing!!


----------

